# HDR Pictures; Please C&C



## Munky (Jul 8, 2009)

*Please C&C*
1





2




3




4




5


----------



## dakkon76 (Jul 8, 2009)

I don't mind the last one, but they're a bit over the top for my taste. I think #3 would look great if it were a bit more conservative.


----------



## CinQ (Jul 8, 2009)

quite original.  Not my style but they have their own appeal to them.  What PP do you do for them?


----------



## AduNeButt (Jul 8, 2009)

#1 would would be a pretty appealing shot without the half of a person in it, it kinda detracts from the surrealistic feel of the shot.


----------



## mitsugirly (Jul 8, 2009)

This is just me and my taste...because I'm one of those unique over the top type of people...I love them. I really like the HDR and I'm one of the few that like it almost over processed and unreal like. I know a lot of people like to keep it more real looking, but I like the bright colors and the way they come out like yours...it reminds me of an oil painting or something like that...instead of a real picture...which is what I like.


----------



## Munky (Jul 8, 2009)

mitsugirly said:


> This is just me and my taste...because I'm one of those unique over the top type of people...I love them. I really like the HDR and I'm one of the few that like it almost over processed and unreal like. I know a lot of people like to keep it more real looking, but I like the bright colors and the way they come out like yours...it reminds me of an oil painting or something like that...instead of a real picture...which is what I like.


 
*Wanna get Married???*


----------



## Misfitlimp (Jul 9, 2009)

Not bad not bad at all.


----------



## Soocom1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Over the top or not, they are facinating to look at. In fact, I think you may have a nich market waiting for this sort of thing.  Keep it up, I like it.   And good luck.


----------



## g-fi (Jul 9, 2009)

I think #1 is the best of the bunch, except for the fans and the person to the left. I really like the surreal colors of HDR, I'm in the "Over The Top" camp. I think these shots have a lot of potential if you were able to get in closer or crop to take out the distracting parts of the backgrounds. I think either a tighter shot of #1 or removing the distractions would make it an amazing shot. Good job!


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 9, 2009)

The colors are sure over the top but I think it works beautifully. Love them.

Are they all from the same place? Is there a time when it is closed to the public? I would try to go back when there is no one and no cars there. I find both a bit annoying.

Show them the pictures, explain the problem and see what can be worked out.


----------



## Lyncca (Jul 9, 2009)

They are super-radioactive, but I think it is a beautiful environment.  I like to push HDR on occasion for surreal colors, but not this far.  I think they would end up much more beautiful if you backed it down some on the HDR sliders.

I'm jealous of you getting to shoot the area though.  Its really nice


----------



## Overread (Jul 9, 2009)

You certainly have a style to these shots and its clear that your going for and getting an effect in editing which you desire. I am curious though as to how you got these HDR shots, are they a composit of several shots merged into one or are they a single photo made into a "Fake" HDR effect?

I ask because shot one is showing some clear areas of both over and underexposure, something that I would expect from a single shot HDR - I would encourage you thus to either start using multiple shots or consider added more shots to an existing shooting practice - adding in more extreme over/under exposure to get those blown highlights under control

Aside from that most of my grips with the shots are nitpics- the person in the first is just not needed and as they sit half cut away they are a great distraction - were they fully in the shot and a little further along the bench they would have been a good element.
Also a few shots (2 for example) have a bit of a leaning efect going on - for shots like this a tripod and perfect angles are certainly needed to get a proper result - otherwise these little bits will pull the shot apart.

Overall though I think you have achived the effect your going after, that of the highly "overprocessed" look and you have done it well.


----------



## blondie621 (Jul 9, 2009)

I love all of them, especially #1. I would just take that half person out of #1. 
Great job!


----------



## SuperMom30 (Jul 9, 2009)

I love love love um!!!! But I like artsie stuff:thumbup:


----------



## mrsF (Jul 9, 2009)

I love these! I think they are beautiful. I would put them up in my house... I really like the stained glass window on the last one.


----------



## Munky (Jul 10, 2009)

*WOW i didnt expect so much comments i'm speechless ; all i can say is that they are all 3 Shot Compositions @ 1 EV Bracket; composed on Photomatix Pro 3.0 & post Processed on CS4; Thank You All! For Your Insights and Lovely Comments!!!:hug::*


----------



## mitsugirly (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm glad others kicked in with liking the "overprocessed" look. I hope you all are around when I post my HDR's. I've only tried them a couple of times...but I've never had a good enough subject to work with (like these buildings). Looking at these makes me want to go out and find something to shoot for HDR RIGHT NOW!! Good job Munky...I hope to see more in the future.


----------



## yogibear (Jul 10, 2009)

A little too much for my taste but nice content!  I would invest in some time to redo shot one so that you can remove the person.  I need to get practicing some HDR stuff.  So much to do, so little time to do it ><


----------



## mitsugirly (Jul 14, 2009)

Munky...what HDR program are you using to process yours?


----------



## fokker (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow these are certainly interesting. #2 looks like a cartoon drawing!


----------



## dak1b (Jul 14, 2009)

there cool..they kind of look like drawings


----------



## RONDAL (Jul 14, 2009)

i would love to see what these photos would look like WITHOUT HDR


----------



## choudhrysaab (Jul 15, 2009)

AWESOME shot and composition.
i've tried so many shots but can't get the proper "HDR" affects in my pictures :'(


----------



## Munky (Jul 15, 2009)

*Again thank you all for the comments! and ...saab play with photomatix, you'll get it!!!*
*Rondal i'll Post the Raw pics later on!*


----------



## manaheim (Jul 15, 2009)

_Way_ overdone, IMO.  And #2 actually looks "broken".  The edge lines and such are really out of whack.  Looks like the individual frames didn't line up or something.

It's a style choice, as many have said.


----------



## Munky (Jul 18, 2009)

manaheim said:


> _Way_ overdone, IMO. And #2 actually looks "broken". The edge lines and such are really out of whack. Looks like the individual frames didn't line up or something.
> 
> It's a style choice, as many have said.


 
*I really Dont See What you are talking about in #2; either way thanks for the comments & for Watching XD*


----------



## dwol (Jul 20, 2009)

some nice images, though they remind me of the pc game Far Cry.


----------



## AKR (Jul 26, 2009)

I really like the first one, minus the person. The texture of the wood seems to really make it a good subject for HDR. On the others, I think I like HDR in shots that naturally have more shadows, but maybe it's just how those ones turned out. I did notice that the sky looks a little strange in some of them, like it's burnt. Is that clouds moving or what's the deal with that? I've never done any myself, but I just saw this style in a magazine the other day for the first time, and I'm totally going to get into this once I get a DSLR.


----------



## Dominantly (Jan 1, 2010)

Is it your plan to join the site, then spam the hell out of it?

Just want to know, so I can decide whether or not ignore is right for you....


Oh and to answer your original question, it seems as though he has "exceeded his bandwidth" and they would like him to upgrade to pro in order to keep their service.


----------



## Bynx (Jan 28, 2010)

In the second picture the outline of the entranceway is blue. As the eye moves down it becomes the gray concrete color. The backside of the entranceway is only the gray concrete color. Is the blue a result of an old paint job or your post processing?


----------



## Mulewings~ (Jan 30, 2010)

These are fun and interesting.  

How many exposures are you using?

--Well you answered that...bad me for not reading that part.

I still think they are fun!


----------



## Munky (Feb 1, 2010)

*Sorry for the delay; been out of the forums for a while!*




mitsugirly said:


> Munky...what HDR program are you using to process yours?



*Photomatix and CS4*



fokker said:


> Wow these are certainly interesting. #2 looks like a cartoon drawing!



*Thanks Man!*



dak1b said:


> there cool..they kind of look like drawings



:hug::



Dominantly said:


> Is it your plan to join the site, then spam the hell out of it?
> 
> Just want to know, so I can decide whether or not ignore is right for you....
> 
> ...



*Bandwith is back online ; i dont get the Spamming comment...*



Bynx said:


> In the second picture the outline of the entranceway is blue. As the eye moves down it becomes the gray concrete color. The backside of the entranceway is only the gray concrete color. Is the blue a result of an old paint job or your post processing?



*Both Actually*



Mulewings~ said:


> These are fun and interesting.
> 
> How many exposures are you using?
> 
> ...



*Thanks Man!!! *


----------



## dxvinnyxb (Feb 5, 2010)

i think these are well done, especially #2 and the last one, however i can't tell if they are slightly out of focus or if it was the result of the hdr merge, but either way great color ranges, but could use a little more sharpness


----------



## sedonaaz (Feb 5, 2010)

mitsugirly said:


> This is just me and my taste...because I'm one of those unique over the top type of people...I love them. I really like the HDR and I'm one of the few that like it almost over processed and unreal like. I know a lot of people like to keep it more real looking, but I like the bright colors and the way they come out like yours...it reminds me of an oil painting or something like that...instead of a real picture...which is what I like.


 

When you say the over the top Is that done with photoshop or in photomatix?


----------

